

KidZui: The Kid Safe Browser - trying too hard to control the internet? - Payton
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/18/kidzui-the-kid-safe-browser/

======
Payton
I was reading this article and was thinking about how parents are trying to
protect their children from parts of the web, and the concept of allowing only
a handful of approved websites seemed like overkill.

I am interested to hear the opinions of the YC community.

